# USC orientation



## Sonia (Apr 14, 2009)

Are you guys going to both the SCA New Student Orientation (which is required) on Aug 20 and the general Graduate Student Orientation on Aug 17?

Current students, did any of you go to the general orientation? Did you find it useful?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 14, 2009)

I went, about a dozen of us SWs went.  The Division told us it was redundant but I beg to differ.  It was laid back, and informative.  It wasn't painful or anything, and there was a "high-end" cocktail party afterward...I'm a sucker for free food. 

I met a lot of students I might not have otherwise met, kind of like here on Studentfilms.com.

I say go, it's one step closer to making your home here...and a few days earlier!


----------



## THRILLHO (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm planning on going to both orientations. I already live in LA so it's not a huge inconvenience. Plus, I haven't been a student for so long that I figure I should do everything I can to get myself back into school-mode


----------



## steelyd (Apr 14, 2009)

open bar = i'm there


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 14, 2009)

haha, cash bar.

Free fancy foods though.


----------



## KayS (Apr 15, 2009)

I feel like a moron. 

I just got a call today from USC Cinematic Arts asking about my confirmation; apparently they haven't gotten my confirmation form and deposit even though I sent it on April 5th! AHHHH why did I freak out about every step of the application process EXCEPT this very important step? I never called to check if they received it. 

Anyway, they at least know now that I intended for them to receive it...I was told to check back in a few days, but does anyone have any other suggestions about what to do? I know this isn't really orientation related.....


----------



## Sonia (Apr 15, 2009)

So it got lost in the mail? That's not so good. 

Did they say they'd hold your place until they received it? I would hope they'd say that.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 15, 2009)

I mentioned this on another thread, don't worry, you're fine.  They know you want to come now.

If it was a huge deal, they wouldn't have called to check, they would've just been, "Oh, we lost her."

You're fine, as long as they get it eventually.


----------



## THRILLHO (Apr 15, 2009)

@Jayimess
Can you give us a rough idea of what they cover at each orientation?

BTW, this is only my second post on these forums, which I recently discovered. It's pretty neat-o to be chatting with future classmates before school starts.

Oh, and in line with KayS' post - I got my commitment confirmation email from SCA yesterday (they  _finally_ cashed my check.)


----------



## Astantax (Apr 15, 2009)

I am almost definitely gonna go to both.  Might as well, right?  I guess I'm just that anxious to get started!

Time's drawing out like a blade.  I want school to start!

Btw, @Thrillho...I totally "get" your username.  Awesome reference, made me laugh!

"All I did was enter my name..."


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 15, 2009)

General Orientation is just all things USC, then there are break out sessions that range from insurance, loans, tours, social, whatever aspects.  You can get your ID made, etc.

SCA Orientation is all things SCA, then there is a departmental one...I probably will be there, I worked it this year.  Then you mingle with all of the disciplines in a BBQ.

Screenwriters are cooler than everyone else, so we also have a mixer that the returning students host for you that night at a nice airy bar.


----------



## THRILLHO (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally posted by Astantax:
> "All I did was enter my name..."



Glad you "get" it, Astantax   
I have to include Millhouse avatar to help the reference along. Otherwise people will simply assume that I am an individual of little restraint and loose virtue.



> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> "Screenwriters are cooler than everyone else, so we also have a mixer that the returning students host for you that night at a nice airy bar."



Maybe the incoming production students can get a keg and a few bottles of Jack and have our own mixer in someone's livingroom?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 15, 2009)

It's not just that we're cooler than you, it's that we get our rosters well ahead of time.  Our division is much smaller, never more than 85 students across the whole MFA program, all years.


----------



## hman13 (Apr 15, 2009)

did usc call anyones house today around 830 central time.  the main office (740 - 2311) called my house, but when I picked up the phone it was a dial tone.  I dont get it.


I got an email yesterday confirming my seat deposit was in, and also did the online intent to enroll through to main graduate office, so I dont know what it could be pertaining to.  I know this has nothing to do with orientation, but again, it fits into the paranoia surrounding everything.

thanks


----------



## faroukh (Apr 16, 2009)

1. I also finally got an email confirming deposit.
2. Saw my financial aid package online. It is loans and loans as you said it would be jayimess. Thank You
3. mmm BBQ
4. May I attend the screenwriters party?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 16, 2009)

When I was an incoming student, the production students we'd met at general orientation joined us at our mixer party, but last year, I don't think any of the other disciplines joined the new kids.

It's really up to the new class, I gotta say.  I personally don't see why not!

Yay, faroukh!


----------



## KayS (Apr 16, 2009)

BLARRRRRRGH!! I put it in the wrong envelope (the self-addressed, postage-included one that was sent in the pamphlet from USC). It went to USC in general and not the school of cinematic arts and there seems to be no way to get it to the right place. I called today and the woman working there said she wouldn't know what my options are until tomorrow.

She said I wouldn't lose my seat....today. Whatever that means!!!?!?


----------



## Suzako (Apr 16, 2009)

KayS,

Can you cancel the check and write a new one?? Then just send the new one in to the correct place. Don't worry!  This is a bureaucratic problem, it can be fixed!


----------



## KayS (Apr 16, 2009)

Suzako, that's what I figured, but they said they will be able to give me all my options tomorrow. The person working there reiterated the April 15th  _postmark_ deadline, which freaked me out.


----------



## Suzako (Apr 16, 2009)

Meh, that just seems crazy illogical (to stick by the postmark deadline no matter what).  I mean, duh, they'll be accepting waitlist people's deposits after that deadline.  I think it was probably whoever you talked to didn't really know.


----------



## KayS (Apr 16, 2009)

That's what I'm hoping! Cross your fingers for me...


----------



## Suzako (Apr 16, 2009)

You know I am!  Down with bureaucracy!


----------



## Sonia (Apr 16, 2009)

They can't say no now! You were already there breathing their air!


----------



## KayS (Apr 16, 2009)

I really should shoot myself in the foot if they give up my seat. Remember how I said I'd wait until my deposit was in USC's hands before turning anything else down? Well, I didn't follow that.    

Sorry for jacking the orientation thread. I think I'll go to both...if I end up being allowed to.


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Apr 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by KayS:
> Suzako, that's what I figured, but they said they will be able to give me all my options tomorrow.



KayS,
Any updates on your front...did you hear back from USC today about your options yet...you won't believe this but it is pretty nerve-wracking waiting for your response...drop in a line and let us know when you hear something...Thx


----------



## hman13 (Apr 17, 2009)

hmm, just saw that move-in day for university housing was the 19th.  im sure you could move in earlier if necessary, and that is if i choose university housing, but otherwise that could be a problem for the 17th grad student orientation.  this should prob be on the living at usc topic, but is anyone else considering university ousing?  what buildings in specific?


----------



## ilikealliteration (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not even considering University housing. From what I've heard, a.) it's not in a very nice area, and b.) it's hard to get.


----------



## TDK120 (Apr 18, 2009)

There are a couple of options: USC owned housing and USC managed housing.  USC managed is easier to get, I think.   

I was just out there a week or so ago and wandered around the neighborhood.  It's not so bad.  Everybody has bars on the windows, which tells you something, and if I were a 20 year old female undergrad I wouldn't want to wander the streets late at night alone, probably.  But it's not bad otherwise.  It's loaded with undergrads and it's right next to the school, which is handy.  If I weren't moving out there with my wife and dog, I'd consider it seriously.


----------



## faroukh (Apr 18, 2009)

please excuse if this is falling in wrong thread, but hman-
I am considering University Housing and have submitted my application. First year, I figured I'd try to be around campus... and it looks like there are a decent amount of USC Owned properties available for graduates (are there advantages over Managed properties?). 

I applied for Seven Gables, Stardust and Sunset, which offer A/C and parking. However, some are listed as limited/first-come parking, so I may still consider a parking contract.
I tried to avoid the Bachelor units which have only mini-fridges in lieu of a kitchen. And I intend to cook (Easy Mac). I was a little confused about some 2-bedroom units which were listed as available for single lease. ex: Stardust Room 2B3P-A1; listed as One person. Was unsure about that but listed it on the app nonetheless. Anyhow, I have tried to apply early, but hear its hard.... am still surfing Craigslist. 

If I may slip an editorial: Go Rockets!


----------



## KayS (Apr 18, 2009)

heyyyyyy 

so I think I secured my seat, although I won't know for sure until Tuesday. I had to stop my old check and overnight a new check and form as well as fax the form. And write an extra little note explaining the circumstances. The whole shibang cost me about $55 extra bucks, which sucks, but I guess compared to tuition it's just a drop in the bucket. 

Thanks for your concern and for crossing your fingers for me guys!!!     I still want to kick my own a$$ for being so dumb though.


----------

